# 14-year-old Confesses To  Killing His Entire Family



## Laela (Sep 3, 2019)

*Alabama Teenager Confesses to Killing 5 Family Members, Authorities Say*
The 14-year-old, who has not been identified, called the police to say he had heard gunshots in his house. Later, he admitted that he had fired them, the authorities said.






The killings unnerved Elkmont, a town of about 430 people in northern Alabama.   CreditWHNT-TV News, via Associated Press



By Christine Hauser
Sept. 3, 2019Updated 5:14 p.m. ET
*
T*he 911 call came in late on Monday. It was from a 14-year-old boy in Elkmont, Ala., with an alarming story of gunfire coming from upstairs in his family’s home.

But on Tuesday the case took a disturbing turn: The boy confessed that he had fired the shots, killing his father, his stepmother and three siblings, the Limestone County Sheriff’s Department said.

The 14-year-old, whose name was not released, helped investigators retrieve the handgun that he said he had used in the shootings before tossing it on the side of a road, the sheriff’s department said.

One adult and two children died at the house, while an adult and the third child died in hospitals, according to the department. Their names were not immediately released.

The authorities have not released a motive. It was not immediately clear who owned the gun or whether other people were in the house at the time of the shooting, which occurred before midnight on Monday.

Mr. West said that he arrived at the scene around 1 a.m. on Tuesday. He said he saw the boy sitting in the front seat of the sheriff’s vehicle, next to Sheriff Mike Blakely. Autopsies on the five victims were being conducted in Huntsville, he said.

Sheriff Blakely did not return calls for comment on Tuesday. A sheriff’s department spokesman, Stephen Young, told local reporters at the scene that deputies had been called to the house by the teenager, who said he was downstairs when he heard shooting upstairs, WAFF-TV reported.

At noon on Tuesday, a few dozen people and leaders from about 10 churches in the area gathered at Elkmont United Methodist Church to pray for the family and the community, said the pastor there, Thom Porter. They read passages from Philippians and Jeremiah, highlighting the verses on trusting in God and praying in times of anxiety. “I think it is a shock to our community to hear this news early this morning,” he said in an interview.

Elkmont High School said on its Facebook page that it would have counselors available on Tuesday. The first day of school for students was on Aug. 5.

Donna Ferrazas, who works at a convenience store in downtown Elkmont, said she had exchanged pleasantries on Monday afternoon with the brother of the father who was shot. The woman who was shot, she said, had been one of her daughter’s teachers.

“We are a small town and we are kind of spread out, but we all know each other,” she said in a telephone interview. “Just from being in a small town, you go past each other every day.”

“Let’s put it this way: I have always described it as a little Norman Rockwell town,” she said. “And this has shook us.”

Kitty Bennett contributed reporting.


----------



## Laela (Sep 3, 2019)

What would possess a child to do this? He allegedly killed his father, his stepmother,  his  6-months old brother,  a sister, 5; and a brother, 6.
Where did he get the gun?!


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Sep 3, 2019)

this is so sad. may they RIP.


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 3, 2019)

i hate guns. yeah, yeah, it's not the gun, blah blah blah. but i do , i hate guns.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 4, 2019)

The way the story is written its obvious this ain't US. Sitting in the front seat of the sherrifs car after the murders? Did they also take him to Wendy's? Let the coddling begin. 
Why are y/t folks so mad....#timesup a change is coming and they are scared of losing the privilege, power and position they had.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 4, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> The way the story is written its obvious this ain't US. Sitting in the front seat of the sherrifs car after the murders? Did they also take him to Wendy's? Let the coddling begin.
> Why are y/t folks so mad....#timesup a change is coming and they are scared of losing the privilege, power and position they had.




I could be wrong but I thought he was initially in the front seat because at first he called 911 to report that someone ELSE had murdered his family.  Then later at the police station, he confessed to being the murderer.

He sounds like the 'family annihilator' that someone had talked about in another thread ( the one about Marsha Edwards).

I cannot understand this psychology at all.


----------



## Laela (Sep 4, 2019)

Well it happened here in the good ole US of A.. though I agree the story's written kinda weird



discodumpling said:


> The way the story is written its obvious this ain't US. Sitting in the front seat of the sherrifs car after the murders? Did they also take him to Wendy's? Let the coddling begin.
> Why are y/t folks so mad....#timesup a change is coming and they are scared of losing the privilege, power and position they had.




That's a fascinating term... my understanding of those types of folks is that they are suicidal as well.. .that kid actually lied and concocted a story then later confessed, only because they caught up with his lies. Sounds more like a stone-cold killer to me... 



Reinventing21 said:


> I could be wrong but I thought he was initially in the front seat because at first he called 911 to report that someone ELSE had murdered his family.  Then later at the police station, he confessed to being the murderer.
> 
> He sounds like the '_family annihilator' t_hat someone had talked about in another thread ( the one about Marsha Edwards).
> 
> I cannot understand this psychology at all.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 4, 2019)

@Laela 

Yes, you are right! I just learned the term, but yeah he did not choose to kill himself so...

However he is classified, he needs to stay on lockdown.


----------



## Z-kitty (Sep 6, 2019)

The local news picked the worst hick to tell the story.  Apparently, he killed his family because he found out the step mom wasn’t his biological mom and was very upset.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 6, 2019)

Z-kitty said:


> The local news picked the work hack to tell the story.  Apparently, he killed his family because he found out the step mom wasn’t his biological mom and was very upset.



Say what??!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 6, 2019)

Z-kitty said:


> The local news picked the work hack to tell the story.  Apparently, he killed his family because he found out the step mom wasn’t his biological mom and was very upset.




wow


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Sep 6, 2019)

Z-kitty said:


> The local news picked the work hack to tell the story.  Apparently, he killed his family because he found out the step mom wasn’t his biological mom and was very upset.



Unless the father married the stepmom immediately after his son was born, wouldn't he have known this? Why would this be a secret that the both sides of the family would keep?

According to another site:

Family members say he’s Mason Sisk and a cousin told WAFF-TV that he had just learned his stepmother wasn’t his real mom. He also had been burning live animals and breaking into his school, the television station reported. 

It sounds like this boy needed some help.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 6, 2019)

Burning live animals?! 

Sometimes you just have to take them out and let them go with God


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 6, 2019)

sounds like he was troubled prior to finding out that his step mom wasn't his mom, so sad


----------



## sheanu (Sep 7, 2019)

BURNING LIVE ANIMALS?!?!

Unfortunately he was a ticking time bomb.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 7, 2019)

Perhaps finding out your whole life is a lie is a shocker...but it's not enough to wipe all of your fam out! This boy was crazy BEFORE he killed his relatives. There is nothing to redeem. Can't save all the people all the time....What good could he ever do in this life? Just lock him up and throw away the key! 
So many questions we will never have answers for. He was hurt and hurting so guess what he did...he hurt more people. The pain is unimaginable and will reverberate throughout this family for generations to come.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 5, 2021)

Was there an update on this story? I also agree with discodumpling that it’s obvious the boy “ain’t us”. 

.










						Grandma Says She's Standing by Boy, 14, Accused of Killing 5 Relatives: 'We Are Going to Love Him'
					

The 15-year-old who allegedly killed 5 members of his family had reportedly learned that his stepmother was not his biological mother




					people.com
				




Googled and yes, he was not...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ganjababy said:


> Was there an update on this story? I also agree with discodumpling that it’s obvious the boy “ain’t us”.
> 
> .
> 
> ...




I wonder if he loved being in their family why would he kill them...Mary dyed her hair so he wouldn't feel left out the story says .....so many unanswered questions I guess we will never know.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 6, 2021)

Needs to find a way to love him my butt...
He wouldn't be my family anymore


----------

